# Who is Responsible for This Damage?



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

She can fix her own car. She is 100% responsible.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If the owner of the pasture allowed the horse access to where the car was then its her problem - horses are unpredictable animals and I think the law recognizes that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed. She allowed the horse to have access to the car, therefore it is her fault.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

While a non horse person would probably not expect a horse to chew on a vehicle, she chose to let them have free run of her yard and access to everything in it. Therefore, I would say she is responsible for the damages not the horse owners. Is there any way she could get at least some of it covered by insurance?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent folks, she will be here in a few minutes to pick up her family from swimming, I will show her your answers. Thanks!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm subbing to see how it eventually resolves itself - hope you'll be good enough to keep us updated. 

P.S. I agree with others - car owner must assume responsibility for consequences of her action.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Emma2003 said:


> While a non horse person would probably not expect a horse to chew on a vehicle, she chose to let them have free run of her yard and access to everything in it. Therefore, I would say she is responsible for the damages not the horse owners. Is there any way she could get at least some of it covered by insurance?


I'm a horse person and I wouldn't expect that! Maybe more scrapes from nibbles/tasting as opposed to the massive dent I'm picturing lol. "bit the car" gave me a visual of a big chunk lol.

Agree though. It's her own fault. If anything she could get in trouble for moving the horses without permission.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Agree, but if she knows nothing about horses, maybe not quite her fault? I don't expect non horse people to think about that. 

For that matter, my horses have never bothered my cars! I have no idea why a horse would want to chew on a car?! Maybe she is making it up to get some money. It just seems odd. Unless maybe the horse was a cribber?

If your friend doesn't pay, she probably won't have access to that property anymore. If you have to pay an extra $100 a month per horse for feed that will add up quickly! So, I could see paying the lady off just to keep access to that property.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

4horses said:


> Agree, but if she knows nothing about horses, maybe not quite her fault? I don't expect non horse people to think about that.
> 
> For that matter, my horses have never bothered my cars! I have no idea why a horse would want to chew on a car?! Maybe she is making it up to get some money. It just seems odd. Unless maybe the horse was a cribber?
> 
> If your friend doesn't pay, she probably won't have access to that property anymore. If you have to pay an extra $100 a month per horse for feed that will add up quickly! So, I could see paying the lady off just to keep access to that property.


Agree with this. However while I wouldn't necessarily "blame" the lady, she could of genuinely not thought of it, it is still her responsibility. Your friend is NO blame in this case.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If I give my horses access to the grass around the house, I move the truck outside the fence. Just because they HAVEN'T chewed on it doesn't mean they never will.

Your friend owes this woman nothing. She took it upon herself to let the horses around her home and vehicle without asking the horse owners. Ignorance of horse nature is no excuse, as she could have simply picked up the phone and asked.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

First. she is lucky none of the horses got hurt as typically, yards have stuff horses can hurt themselves on-like cars. Secondly, the neighbor should be happy biting it was all they did. THey could have kicked it too! Lady can fix her own car. And-mow her own lawn.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've seen a horse wearing a bit scratch the paint on a vehicle but never chew on one. I'd be taking pics of those marks. I suspect the damage was there and someone is trying to get a paint job at someone else's expense.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Horses chew on stuff like that regularly. My tractor is chewed up. At a boarding facility they put them in the yard and my new trailer got chewed. That said maybe the lazy lady should get goats. They will eat the weeds while a horse won't do a good job of mowing. Goats will only jump on her car.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, it was the property owners fault, she let the horses in the yard.

I have seen horses chew on vehicles. The feed pickup we use for feeding the cows and horses in the winter has teeth marks on the doors and on the hood from the horses.
My bay horse is notorious for it. I did not let him near my pickup and when we had a painted trailer I had to hang a hay net to occupy him while tied to it or he would scrape his teeth on the side of the trailer taking the paint off to entertain himself.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

I agreewith everyone else. My sisters horse will put a hole in a 4-wheeler seat faster than you can say "git"!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, I have an update. The lady with the scratched car filed the damage with her insurance and demanded the neighbors (relatives of the owner who board her horse) pay her deductible. She was calling them constantly, going over there and harassing them. The horses were only over at her place for 2 days, they are back at their home pasture now. My friend felt bad for her relatives to be continually harassed by this lady, so she just paid her deductible ($200) to shut her up. She also told her relatives NOT to move her horse off the property without her knowledge so this type of thing doesn't happen again. Her relatives are giving her free board for 2 months to make up for this.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a similar situation. My neighbors have no animals (grazing, anyway) and I, on a so what regular basis allow my horses (along with one boarded) on their property to graze. 

Here's how I see it : I know what my horses are prone to do and not to do. In cases of vehicles, they don't bother them- and I tell them that so if one of my horses hurts their vehicle, just out of good neighborness I assume damages (since I'm sure they won't due that but you never know). 

Porches, on the other heard- they'll be all up in your business if they have access and have once even gotten inside my house when I didn't latch the door properly. (Oh to have a camera for that) They don't do it OFTEN, but have done it. SO, depending on the person, I tell them no- they can't go in this area, or I say... Well, it's possible they could do xyz, no promises, we need to do xyz as precarious but doesn't gaur tee anything. (Same with lawn furniture or anything else hanging around. I won't let them anywhere obviously hazardous and will take precautions- but they need to know that the nice peaceful ponies sometimes do stupid things.)

In this case, it's pretty obvious to me the land owner is at fault for letting them in their yard.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Okay, I have an update. The lady with the scratched car filed the damage with her insurance and demanded the neighbors (relatives of the owner who board her horse) pay her deductible. She was calling them constantly, going over there and harassing them. The horses were only over at her place for 2 days, they are back at their home pasture now. My friend felt bad for her relatives to be continually harassed by this lady, so she just paid her deductible ($200) to shut her up. She also told her relatives NOT to move her horse off the property without her knowledge so this type of thing doesn't happen again. Her relatives are giving her free board for 2 months to make up for this.


Not sure if that is "good" or not but glad it's resolved. Really hate giving people like that their way but it's often more trouble then it's worth not to.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

4horses said:


> Agree, but if she knows nothing about horses, maybe not quite her fault? I don't expect non horse people to think about that.
> 
> For that matter, my horses have never bothered my cars! I have no idea why a horse would want to chew on a car?! Maybe she is making it up to get some money. It just seems odd. Unless maybe the horse was a cribber?
> 
> If your friend doesn't pay, she probably won't have access to that property anymore. If you have to pay an extra $100 a month per horse for feed that will add up quickly! So, I could see paying the lady off just to keep access to that property.


Just depends on the horse. My horse isn't a cribber but he tried to nibble on my car when we had it parked in the pasture before I told him no.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought my hubby was going to KILL my favorite mare. She licked the paint clean off of his car's hood. Never touched mine, but sandpapered his good. His own fault for not putting his car in the garage and letting her out in the yard to graze. Never would have thought she'd want to lick the paint off a car but.....she's a horse and a mare which means........don't ever think she won't cause she will. 

For $200 and peace & quiet, I'd have paid the deductible. For $1000 I'd have told that person to go pound sand, not my problem.


----------

